# pure-ftpd и перекодировка

## Den

есть тачка под gentoo используется как десктоп локаль koi8-r.. стоит pure-ftpd виндовые пользователи заходящие на фтп вместо руских букв видят закорючки, если перекодироваль имена файлов в ср1251 то все наоборот они видят все нормально а я закорючки, вопрос можноли средствами pure-ftpd или другого организовать перекодировку на лету?

----------

## ba

 *Den wrote:*   

> есть тачка под gentoo используется как десктоп локаль koi8-r.. стоит pure-ftpd виндовые пользователи заходящие на фтп вместо руских букв видят закорючки, если перекодироваль имена файлов в ср1251 то все наоборот они видят все нормально а я закорючки, вопрос можноли средствами pure-ftpd или другого организовать перекодировку на лету?

 

я не видал(это не значит что их нету, но год назад я не нашел) таких ftp-серверов, которые могут перекодировать налету, так что имхо вариантов 2:

1) перекодировать на клиенте

2) переходить на cp1251 локаль

ну разумеется если не считать извращенных вариантов типа замоунтить свою же собственную самбовую шару итд...

----------

## Alx-HQ

pure-ftpd нужно собирать с use-флагом charconv

в конфиге pure-ftpd нужно указать параметры --fscharset=utf-8 --clientcharset=cp1251 это если у вас файловая система в uft-8

----------

## fank

http://rusxmms.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=aboutr.php

----------

